# Colorado Bodybuilder Erik Fromm Dead at Age 36



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Erik â?????The Vikingâ???? Fromm was found dead at his Wisconsin home last night (February 4). The cause of death has not been determined. Erik was a consistent top 10 NPC Super-Heavyweight Bodybuilder. The 2004 NPC Nationals would be the last time he took the stage. ERIK FROMM BIO Full Name: Erik Gabriel Fromm Nickname: The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

